# Need a trane expert! TAM8



## wetbar

Fellas I need help.

Customer wanted new install, quoted carrier and goodman. He called back and wanted a trane. No big deal call trane and got prices and on a 13 seer. Customer called back and wanted a tam8 variable speed air handler and 15 seer XR15 outdoor unit. Called trane and got a price on the TAM8 and the outdoor unit. Trane had an outdoor unit, that worked with the TAM8, but did not communicate with TAM8 for all the bells and whistles. Called the customer he agreed and signed. Go to install today, and according to the install guide the TAM 8 must communicate with not only the outside unit the t-stat. I call trane they say I have the incorrect outdoor unit, and I need the $3,000 upgrade. I'm not making 3k on this job! So now I'm pissed as hell and stuck! I had to leave the customer without AC tonight. 

Can the TAM8 work with a 24V outdoor unit? I know it will not communicate and give all the bells and whistle, but will it work? and if so what about the T-stat; the TAM8 does not have G wire for blower. 

I have install plenty of tranes(but not a dealer), but this is my first TAM8.

here are the model numbers

outside unit 4twr5036g1000a
Inside unit Tam8a0c36v31cb

Thanks for the help.


----------



## beenthere

Sorry, not a Trane guy, so can't help. But interested in the answer.


----------



## JimJ

> Can the TAM8 work with a 24V outdoor unit? I know it will not communicate and give all the bells and whistle, but will it work? and if so what about the T-stat; the TAM8 does not have G wire for blower.


Should of gotten a TAM7, same as a TAM8 but not communicating.


----------



## wetbar

yes it will work. You have to buy a module that goes inside the tam 8. like you said it will not communicate buy it will run a 24 volt condenser.


----------



## heatingrepairchicago

you can make it work thru the thermostat you have to adjust your low voltage wiring everywhere...


----------



## latinomaster

Stay away from trane and problem solved


----------



## ASTR

latinomaster said:


> Stay away from trane and problem solved


You have to deliver what the customers wants, not what you want or can work with only.


----------

